# Lady Danger, Chili, and So Chaud



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 26, 2007)

Has anyone close to NW45 tried Lady Danger, Chili, or So Chaud lipsticks?  I love red and can't get enough. All three of these are either orange or coral reds.  I don't look good with orange or coral on my lips, maybe the red will make it better.  Won't be near a store or counter anytime soon so I was hoping someone else could give me their two cents.  Thanks!!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm NW 45 and chili was too orange for my taste. For a Red I love Ruby Woo


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks greatscott2000!  I don't care much for Ruby Woo and besides, right now, I am looking at the orange/coral reds but I will keep in mind what you said about Chili.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you tried Meltdown? its a wearble orange/coral.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 29, 2007)

I did try meltdown and it was tragic to say the least.


----------

